# Εκτροφεία αστακών



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, υπάρχουν εκτροφεία αστακών στην Ελλάδα; Το δικό μου ψάξιμο στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο δεν απέδωσε τίποτα. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 10, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα,

σύμφωνα με αυτό μάλλον θα έχει γιατί λέει ότι επισκέπτονται και μονάδες.

(Βέβαια από φίλο που σπούδαζε στο ΤΕΙ αυτό μόνο για τσιπούρες μου έλεγε...αστακούς δεν ανέφερε ποτέ!)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό λέω. Όταν πας στα μεγάλα σουπερμάρκετ, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τσιπούρες και λαβράκια εκτροφείου, αστακούς δεν είδα. Και πιστεύω ότι αν υπήρχε εκτροφείο αστακών, κάποια διαφήμιση θα έβρισκα στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2008)

Ναι, όπως έγραφα πριν, νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν. Για δες εδώ, εκεί που μιλάει για πάχυνση καρκινοειδών.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά καρκινοειδή είναι τα καβούρια, σωστά; Είναι και οι αστακοί καρκινοειδή; 

Edit: Λάθος μου, και οι αστακοί είναι καρκινοειδή.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2008)

Αν και σύμφωνα με αυτό, μόνο γαρίδες εκτρέφονται:
Στις καλλιέργειες που αναπτύσσονται σε χερσαίες εγκαταστάσεις περιλαμβάνονται και οι καλλιέργειες καρκινοειδών. Από τα καρκινοειδή καλλιεργούνται θαλασσινές γαρίδες. Στην Ελλάδα λειτουργεί σήμερα μια μονάδα, η οποία εφαρμόζει το ημιεντατικό σύστημα εκτροφής. Τελευταία, διαμορφώνεται αυξημένο επιχειρηματικό ενδιαφέρον για καλλιέργειες καρκινοειδών του γλυκού νερού

Συγγνώμη, Αλεξάνδρα, τώρα είδα το ποστ σου. Η Livepedia λέει ότι είναι και οι αστακοί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 10, 2008)

"Αγαπητή κ. Αλεξάνδρα,

σας ενημερώνω ότι το ενδιαφέρον σας για την εκτροφή αστακών, ενδέχεται να ισοδυναμεί με ενδιαφέρον για την κατανάλωσή τους, και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τεκμήριο για τον υπολογισμό των φορολογικών σας υποχρεώσεων.

Φιλικά,

ο υπουργός Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών της γειτονιάς σας".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2008)

Το Υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων δεν έχει ενημερώσει τα στοιχεία του από το 2000 μέχρι σήμερα. Το 2000 υπήρχε μία μονάδα γαριδοκαλλιέργειας. http://www.minagric.gr/greek/alieia/ydato/ydato99-doc.htm

Παρεμπ, ο αστακός είναι όντως καρκινοειδές της ομοταξίας των μαλακοστράκων.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> "Αγαπητή κ. Αλεξάνδρα,
> σας ενημερώνω ότι το ενδιαφέρον σας για την εκτροφή αστακών, ενδέχεται να ισοδυναμεί με ενδιαφέρον για την κατανάλωσή τους, και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τεκμήριο για τον υπολογισμό των φορολογικών σας υποχρεώσεων.
> Φιλικά,
> ο υπουργός Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών της γειτονιάς σας".



Αγαπητέ κύριε υπουργέ,
Το ενδιαφέρον μου για *καλλιεργημένους εν Ελλάδι αστακούς* δείχνει ότι η οικονομική μου κατάσταση είναι τέτοια που δεν μπορώ να αγοράζω τους πανάκριβους ελευθέρας βοσκής, αν και όταν είναι διαθέσιμοι στα ιχθυοπωλεία. Μόνο αν υπάρχουν αστακοί του λαού, σε μεγάλες ποσότητες μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ κανένα αστακουδάκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι εκτρέφονται μόνο γαρίδες, όχι αστακοί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 10, 2008)

"Αγαπητό φορολογικό υποζύγιο,

τα ίδια θα μου πεις και όταν κάνω τεκμήριο τις αγορές με πιστωτικές κάρτες. Ότι, δηλαδή, τις χρησιμοποιείς ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχεις μετρητά. Και θα μου πεις ότι σε έχουν ταράξει και στους τόκους.

Αν θες να φας αστακό, ελευθέρας βοσκής ή μη, θα απευθύνεσαι πρώτα στο Ανώτατο Σοβιέτ Καθορισμού Τρόπου Διαβίωσης, Νίκης 5-7, Πλατεία Συντάγματος, το οποίο είναι αρμόδιο για να αποφασίζει σε τι κατοικία θα μένεις, αν και τι είδους όχημα επιτρέπεται να οδηγείς, και εν προκειμένω τις γαστριμαργικές σου προτιμήσεις.

Άντε μην αγριέψω!

Με αγάπη,

Ο Γενικός Κομισάριος Οικονομικού Σχεδιασμού"


----------

